# Electrical problem with Hymer b564



## happytravellers (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, can somebody please give me advice on my Hymer B564 '98 model. I have a new engine battery and a new leisure battery fitted and when the engine is switched on the red warning light on the information console is flashing constantly. The level of the batteries read 13amps when engine is off, and when I start up again it only reads 10amps.
I would be very grateful if somebody could give me some helpful info as to what could be causing this as I have checked all fuses and nothing has been left on. Thank you.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

What warning light is flashing?


----------



## happytravellers (Nov 4, 2011)

Its the battery information panel on the bulkhead. Hope this helps


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi happytravellers,
Assuming that your MH uses the same panel as my '98 Hymer B544, if you mean the red indicator light above the 12volt on/off rocker switch on the right of the panel, this is usually indicative of a low level of charge in the leisure battery, but my experience is that it only usually flashes when the engine is not running.

When did you have the new batteries fitted? Has this only happened since, and are the new batteries of the same type as the old, i.e. acid or gel.

Is the battery selector switch on the Electroblock set to the correct battery type?

This is a small switch to the far right of the Electroblock, (see Page 4 of the manual below:- (Switch is number 10).

Click for link

Hope this helps, until a qualified electrician on this site chips in.

Roger


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I assume your van is the same series as mine if so, the red flashing light indicates low volts on your leasure batteries, so i would assume that you are using a lot of current and not charging it up i assume the orange light is on when you are on mains? 

At 10 volts it is well low the min useible volts is around 11 volts and not amps.... if you are asking these sorts of questions i would suggest you ask someone to come and look at the issues first hand very difficialt to help remoteley....

I will be interested in what you do find


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Is the flashing light accompanied by a clicking sound from the electroblok?
It is difficult to diagnose without being there so I will cover aspects you have probably already checked so please forgive me.
Have you checked the fuses (removed them and put an ampmeter across them), don't forget that there is quite likely to be two under the seat next to the Hab battery. 
On the Electroblok pay particular attention to the 20amp fuse to the left of the black trip switch as this is the one I blew when replacing my batteries.
Turned the Electroblok trip switch on and off (Auf is on) and then turn the 12v back on from the monitoring panel (above Hab door?).
If this doesn't help then it may be worth a phone call to Speak to Allan from aandncaravans on 07803 072636
http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/stock-list.php
He was so helpful when I had my problem.

Good luck with your quest.

Terry


----------

